# Ein Piepen nach aufnahme mit Mikro



## Cyberr (15. März 2007)

Hi

ich hab da ein kleiner Problem und zwar wurde etwas mit einem Mikro aufgneommen. Aber im Hintergrund verbirgt sich noch so ein kleines Piepen welches man mit Kopfhörern sehr gut hört, und man sieht es auch. Ich hab jetzt so einniges ausprobiert, aber ich kriege es einfach nicht raus.

die Sounddatei ist im Anhang, vielleicht weiss jemand rat 
Danke im voraus

Mfg
Cyberr


----------



## The_Maegges (16. März 2007)

Das sind wahrscheinlich Störungen, die während der Aufnahme aufgetreten sind, vermutlich verursacht durch deinen Rechner.

Kannst du ein paar nähere Informationen über deinen Rechner und das zur Aufnahme verwendete Equipment geben?
Idealerweise wäre es auch gut zu wissen, wie du das alles verkabelt hast.


----------



## Cyberr (16. März 2007)

Leider nicht.. es hatte für mich jemand solche Soundfiles aufgenommen aber diese person ist gerade nicht mehr zu erreichen und ich habe dazu keine weiteren informationen


----------



## The_Maegges (16. März 2007)

Okay, dann versuche es mal mit einem vorsichtigem Hi-Cut in einem Audioeditor deines Vertrauens. ;-)


----------



## Cyberr (16. März 2007)

Ich bin einer der größten anfänger in diesem Bereich die es gibt und habe gerade nur Soundforge. Jemand rat wie man es mit diesem Programm am besten hinbekommen könnte? *sich da kein Stück auskennt*
Hab da gestern rumgeklickt und so die tollsten Sachen hinbekommen aber nicht das was ich wollte ^^


----------



## The_Maegges (16. März 2007)

Hab mal rumprobiert.

1. Diese Aufnahme würde ich dezent nochmal machen, die ist ja absolut grausam

2. Mit Hüllkurven und ziemlich starker Noisereduction bin ich auf das hier gekommen (siehe Anhang)

P.S.: Mit Soundforge habe ich bisher leider noch nicht gearbeitet, daher kann ich dir bei diesem Programm nur allgemeine Ratschläge geben.


----------



## Cyberr (16. März 2007)

Huhu,

würd die gern neu machen aber nicht möglich :/
Aber ne gute nachricht ist da ^^
Bin zwar gerade nicht zuhause und kann mir das Ergebniss nicht anhörne aber ein Freund meinte, der das Piepen auch hörte das es jetzt in deiner Datei nicht mehr da ist 

Könntest du mir vll sagen mit welchem Programm du das gemacht hast und vll auch sone ganz kleine Schritt für Schritt anleitung geben wie du es losgeworden bist?
Wäre super nett von dir.

Danke 

Mfg
Cybi


----------



## The_Maegges (17. März 2007)

Ich hab das mit Cool Edit Pro (ist inzwischen Adobe Audition) gemacht.

Da die ganze Aufnahme total neben der Nulllinie liegt, war da etwas Trickserei nötig.

Ich habe zuerst über Effects -> Amplitude -> Envelope am Anfang der Datei eine steigende (links 0 rechts 100 %) und am Ende der Datei eine fallende (links 100% und rechts 0%) Hüllkurve erzeugt.
Hätte ich dies nicht getan, würde die Datei direkt beim Abspielen knacken, da das Signal von -unendlich (Stille) db auf -24 db springt, was wie gesagt bösartig knackt.

Anschliessend über Effects -> Noise Reduction -> Hiss reduction eine "High Hiss Reduction" ausgeführt. Dabei werden die hohen Frequenzen rausgefiltert. 
Der Noise Floor wurde dabei auf ca. 8,5 db gesetzt, womit das Pfeifen halbwegs raus war. 

Um die Einstellungen besser zu erklären, hab ich dir mal zwei Screenshots der Filtereinstellungen angehängt.
Beachte dass der Screenshot bei "Envelope" die Hüllkurve zu Beginn der Datei zeigt.
Am Ende muss es genau andersrum sein.


----------



## Cyberr (17. März 2007)

danke!. Echt super erklärt


----------



## bokay (20. März 2007)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:


> I
> Da die ganze Aufnahme total neben der Nulllinie liegt, war da etwas Trickserei nötig.



Wenn Ich das richtig verstehe dann gibt es einen Gleichstromanteil in der Aufnahme. (Ich habe mir das file nicht angehört) 
Gleichstromanteil kann jedes Audio-Programm entfernen (Soundforge, CoolEdit auch) Es ist jedoch nicht der Grund für ein Piepen...


----------



## The_Maegges (20. März 2007)

Nein, das war auch nicht der Grund für das Piepen, sondern für die Knackser beim Abspielen und Beenden.

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mir das Phänomen bisher noch nie untergekommen ist, insofern wieder was dazugelernt ;-)


----------



## bokay (20. März 2007)

Ich wollte das Thema nur ergänzen und nicht Belehren, sollte der Eindruck entstanden sein ^^


----------



## The_Maegges (20. März 2007)

Deine Ergänzung war auch durchaus angebracht ;-)

Wollte nur herausstellen, dass das ein Knacken erzeugt hat.


----------



## Koconatz (28. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank dafür hat mir sehr geholfen =D


----------

